# Fish



## hawkeye68 (Jun 29, 2007)

Guys what kind of fish is this?


----------



## tuckersdad (Oct 30, 2010)

Hen Steelhead it appears...


----------



## #1wallygator (Jan 31, 2017)

hawkeye68 said:


> Guys what kind of fish is this?


Nice


----------



## hawkeye68 (Jun 29, 2007)

I thought it was a steelhead also. So used to catching them in the river and the colors not being as bright


----------



## mickeyb (Feb 17, 2019)

hawkeye68 said:


> Guys what kind of fish is this?


Atlantic Salmon


----------



## SJC (Sep 3, 2002)

Adipose clipped steelhead.


----------

